# This question is for Kindbud....



## devious448 (Apr 12, 2007)

Houstinwe have a problem!... i put my seed in the ground and the sun cant shine on it what should i do? lol


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 12, 2007)

the sun dosnt hit it any time of the day if the plant dosnt get alot of light it will sill grow but growth will be slow and the bud wont be as good find out what is blocking the light and get back to me peace


----------



## devious448 (Apr 12, 2007)

a palm tree lol


----------



## devious448 (Apr 12, 2007)

**** i cant beleive of all things a palm tree.... ****! lol i hope i dont have to move my plant


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 12, 2007)

no you dont have to move it dose it get no sun what so ever its still geting light but not direct sunlight and its never good to let your plant get direct sunlight all day long some people think it is but you plants want a little shade i know my plants get about half the day shade the other half direct so if they dont get direct sun they will still grow not as fast


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 12, 2007)

oh and watch the language good thing you put **** cuz many people have been baned or just left cuz of the sites stick no cursing rule


----------



## devious448 (Apr 12, 2007)

let me check


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 12, 2007)

throught out the day the sun will move and the palm tree will not total block the sun from geting to you plant hopefully


----------



## devious448 (Apr 12, 2007)

i got a pic here heres 2 pictures.... theres light meaning enough to see t but no there is no direct sun light


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 12, 2007)

lets see the pics


----------



## devious448 (Apr 12, 2007)

...outside links removed


----------



## devious448 (Apr 12, 2007)

is that enough?


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Apr 12, 2007)

i know this was for kindbud but can i but in lol. did u just put a seed or a baby plant? is there any growth of anything around it? if so then it should grow dont know if it will from seed unless u germinated it. is there any way u can trim the palm tree up at all so a little sun will get at it? it should grow from the uv rays but some sun would be great. good luck bro peace


----------



## devious448 (Apr 12, 2007)

without being put in jail?..... uhhh no


----------



## devious448 (Apr 12, 2007)

Kindbud what you think?


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 12, 2007)

lol yeah messing with palm trees is a big offence i do be leave but yeah man as sticky said it will grow and sticky he germinated it first so yeah it should spout up pretty soon man


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 12, 2007)

go into to the chat room man!!


----------



## devious448 (Apr 12, 2007)

when do you think i should first top and and when you think i should tie it down?


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Apr 12, 2007)

devious448 said:
			
		

> without being put in jail?..... uhhh no


didnt know u could go to jail for that but now i do lol peace


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Apr 12, 2007)

hey i see fines and stuff growing there so it should to. cant wait to see the out come of this bro good luck


----------



## longtimegrower (Apr 17, 2007)

Thats ivy it grows in mostly shade and in poor dirt. Its like the ivy pulls everything from the soil. Not a good spot to grow and ill bet you wont have to top it, it wont get that big. Sorry for being so tough. Slim


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 17, 2007)

yeah but he replaced someof the dirt so i think it will get pretty big not as big as mine cuz they getalot of sun good soil nutes etc but they will grow


----------

